# Need help with Demotivation and lack of interest



## Kalburgi03 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi, I am 38 and my wife is 36. We are married since 10 years now. I love my wife a lot and appreciate her being in my life. I could not have asked for anything better.
Things were all fine untill we moved to USA for job. We were decided that we would return back to our nation after few years. We had our second baby within 1 year of moving here. Couple of years from her birth, I have been noticing that my wife has been growing lazy and is lacking motivation.
For example she does not like going out for shopping, cooking food during weekends, waking up very very late during weekends, does not have interest in any activities either outdoor or indoor. She is scared to even get the billing done during grocery shopping even with me being besides her.

She is very social animal and likes being in touch with her family and friends back at home.

I have been talking to her about this and helping her cope with these problems but there has been hardly any progress.

Off lately I think things are taking a toll on me and I am easily irked by her behaviour.
I have tried talking to her and make her understand. But she tends to go back to her old behaviour within few weeks.
Things are getting out of hand now with each one of ready to take up cudgles on even the smallest of matters.

I want her to understand her problem of being lazy and demotivated most of the time is ruining our relationship. I agree that she does not like being away from her country, but we did agree on making some savings and return to our nation. Untill then I need to stand by me.

Her being lazy and demotivated is taking a toll on our relationship that is already bearing the brunt of being in alien world.

How do I make her understand that she needs to mature up and stop acting like a helpless child when it comes to handling any situation at all. For example: being scared to even say hi to the cashier at the grocery store.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

It really sounds like anxiety/depression to me. I am not a doctor, but she needs to talk to a professional and figure out what is going on.

I can tell you that being mad or shaming her for her behavior is very unlikely to produce the fruit you want.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have a lot of time to answer now, but you can take a look here..... see if your wife matches up to this:

*Information Found Here*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And what does her Doctor say?


----------

